# How often do you bath your V? Dry Shampoo or Wet?



## Linescreamer

We have been bathing Copper once every two weeks. I know it maybe too often but, he does gets really smelly! He is outside a lot and gets into everything. A couple weeks back, he was eating salmon eggs streamside. ;D


----------



## Crazy Kian

Only when he rolls in horse poop.
Otherwise, very rarely.


----------



## Dubyajay

Very rarely.

I read that because most V's have very sensitive skin that they should only be bathed around 5 to 6 times in a year.


----------



## Blaze

Only when he needs it ... not that often, usually precedes a roll in something undesirable -last week it was a bag of rotten fish he encountered on a woods road - not his fault that some yahoo with no respect for the environment and its inhabitants would throw that out of their truck -gross!!! He smells pretty good most of the time. And i use wet shampoo, Johnson's baby shampoo mostly.


----------



## gunnr

Only when they need it, unless we count throwing them into a pond every now and again as a bath. I think Tika does.


----------



## Pineapple Princess

Maybe every other month or so I bathe Hobie. I use Johnsons Lavendar Baby Shampoo. She smells so good I could bury my face in her.


----------



## NashOwner

I heard that Vizsla's are the most cat like breed and they tend to lick themselves clean. All you should do is take a damp cloth and rub them down once a week and bathe them once every 2 months.


----------



## doglover

Clyde does get "ripe" as we call it but we do not bathe him unless there is some special occasion or we are planning a long car ride with him. On average i would say 3-4 times a year.


----------



## madaboutvizslas

About once a month or as necessary. After a couple of days out hunting, it is usually Necessary!

Toe nails get clipped fortnightly. That is a real chore.


----------



## Kobi

Kobi has had one bath... he is going to be 19 weeks I believe tomorrow. The only reason for the bath was that he had two in the cage accidents and smelled a bit like pee. I used nothing but water and it seems to have done the trick.


----------



## sarahaf

I'm with gunnr and kian; we don't bathe unless she needs it. If she smells bad after day care, the smell just seems to dissipate on its own and she smells sweet within an hour or too (I know because I kiss her on the head all the time). She cleans herself like a cat.


----------



## Vespasia

Yup...only when she rolls in poop....or a dead animal!


----------

